# AOBR Warboss converted to BIG MEK



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

*AOBR Warboss converted to BIG MEK (Help and Comments Wanted)*

So I converted an AOBR warboss to a Big Mek with shock attack gun.

So this model is still in the WIP stage. I am needing some help figuring out the base and I need to get the back tube piece from a friend.

I just really don't know what to do for a base for it. 
What other suggestions do you guys have for me?
Right now as it stands it is getting 4.4 and 4.2 for the two pics I have on cool mini or not of it. 

I just want to know where I need to go from here. I have been trying to make use of many of the techniques suggested to me. Thinning down paints, and washing more and darker on the metallics. My NMM that is gray seems to work very well. What other suggestions do you guys have?






































So there he is an AOBR warboss Big Mek.


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

So no suggestions at all or what?


----------



## Fallensaint (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok dude...First I would avoid CMON its alot of people that dont know a thing about painting commenting on others work... Second...if you want to improve take that midtone of each color you have and shade it as dark as possible toward joins and creases and then bring that same color up as bright as you can toward its edges without it looking out of place...wash(Very watered down) the entire section to pull the tones together and make the blends look more natural and go back and rehighlight(not re-shade) yet again with the same color you had just used...Study canvas paintings...you will see a reoccuring message in the paint...everything is dark to light....dark to light.

Also remember everyone paints to a different standard....Im not gonna blow it out and go nutz if im just gonna play with the pieces. People I used to paint with spend on average 150-220 hours per model due to wet blending and transparent layering techniques....I for one dont want to spend that much time.... So my techniques are different...when I kicked it up a notch and did work for the Citadel Minatures Catalogue and Hand Cannon...I used a *WHOLE* different technique set. I dont know what you are going for so its hard to tell you what you need...Let me know how detailed you want it to be and Ill explain the different techniques or reference some things I see that I think can get you to where you are happy with your work...

I hope this helps bro...very cool looking model so far...remember 5 in their eyes is a good tabletop standard...so you wern't rated that half bad... I've had stuff rate in the 8's...but then as soon as its in a magazine or on a website its up in the 9's...It's not like the model got any better...it's just their perception. Like I said don't pay the CMON crowd much mind...its your art....how it scores in your head is all that counts!:victory:

Fallen


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

that's a neat conversion if i say so myself.

was there an issue to place the rest of the 'snotling vacuum' pipe to the SAG, ie the Bosses legs to wide?

the banners on his back draw ur gaze, maybe dull them down, and spark up the SAG a bit, as it should be the primary focus of someone looking at the model.

otherwise smashing work :good:

EDIT; NINJA-ED


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I am wanting something that is table top playable but at the same time most of my painting each time is just to challenge myself to make a good looking model. I don't see me doing this professionally. 
Ive dealt with one really rude person on CMON, everyone else has been really nice. I do agree that they set the standard a little high though. Right now he is at 4.8.

As to his gun vacuum hose I just don't have the piece yet from my friend. I think I will leave it willy nilly sucking a grot into it. That shouldn't be that hard of a conversion.

I will do some work to bring the banner toning down a bit, the only reason I really left it toned up is this is an HQ model so I wanted to make sure he got noticed.

Joe


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

BUT ITS A SAG!!!! haha well a HQ models with a big banner saying 'oi oi uz yer uz darez uz to pointz ya big dakka gubbins at me uz pale facez, harharhar....wait nooooooooo'

i think that the Mek would look good (looks wise) being with a mob of lootas, i can see him yelling at em and directing their fire, pointing with his PK, but as i mentioned before, spruse up that SAG, should make the whole model POP!

how hard was it to get the SAG on the Boss? did u pin it, i've heard getting the SAG on the actual mek is a pain, so how was it for the Boss?


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

I pin most everything. I then Kustom'd it further by adding the flame thrower tanks to the side. He probably will always hang out with the lootas. He has been a fun conversion. 
A slow process to paint maybe 6 hours. I think the longest I have painted anything was maybe 20 hours tops. 

Yeah I am of the personal opinion that you put special characters on the board to draw fire.

Joe


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

then it will most likely do so. keep it up would love to see the final product of ur labours


----------

